# Delay in getting Employment visa



## sidesh (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi,

I have signed a job offer with a company in Dubai.I have submitted all documents inorder to get my employment visa as an engineer on Jan 14.But till now my visa is not yet issued.When I checked with the HR they say that my visa is not yet released from the ministry of labour and they informed me that they are trying their level best to expedite asap.

My concern is does it take that long period to get an engineer visa in Dubai?Its been more than a month.Anyone experienced the same?Also Do anyone can assist what could be the possible reason for the delay?
Appreciate valuable feedback at the earliest.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

sidesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have signed a job offer with a company in Dubai.I have submitted all documents inorder to get my employment visa as an engineer on Jan 14.But till now my visa is not yet issued.When I checked with the HR they say that my visa is not yet released from the ministry of labour and they informed me that they are trying their level best to expedite asap.
> 
> ...


Hi,
It all depends on the size and influence that the company has.
Either the company you intend to work for does not have much influence or maybe they are messing you about and will come up with more and more excuses without actually providing you a visa.
Visas can be processed in a few days, if really needed.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Please do not open up multiple threads regarding the same issue.


----------



## AugustChristopher (Jul 24, 2013)

Sidesh,

Try giving a call to MOL Service centre explaining them you do not have the Application number but they should be able to inform you based on your passport n° and citizenship...The number is 800 665..

Best of luck.


----------



## sidesh (Dec 28, 2013)

AugustChristopher said:


> Sidesh,
> 
> Try giving a call to MOL Service centre explaining them you do not have the Application number but they should be able to inform you based on your passport n° and citizenship...The number is 800 665..
> 
> Best of luck.


Dear Christopher,
Thanks chris for the hint..I think you have provided me the fax no.I have tried calling in 047023333 which I got from the website but i didnt get a response from them..Is there any other contact no?


----------



## AugustChristopher (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Sidesh,

Did you try +971 800 665? I recall having used google talk not so long ago (from abroad) and it went through..


----------



## sidesh (Dec 28, 2013)

AugustChristopher said:


> Hi Sidesh,
> 
> Did you try +971 800 665? I recall having used google talk not so long ago (from abroad) and it went through..


Dear Chris,

I tried in this no...it doesn't go through...even i tried calling +9714800665 from my mobile , still its same result...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Ministry of Labour

You will find the relevant numbers there


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Unfortunately i have a suspicion that you are being given the run around by the company that are supposed to be hiring you.
Good luck with your research but please make sure that you have a Plan B - if this job does not work out.
Companies can be very fickle here and whilst this is of utmost importance to you - some companies are known to really mess people about without thinking what it is doing to the poor jobseeker.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## jawadahmed (Feb 25, 2014)

*Visa Status*

Hi, 

I have similar situation my visa was processed on Jan 23 2014 and still haven't received it yet.


----------

